# Anybody do the NSCE exam this year? and how was it?



## xnazzx (1 Feb 2006)

Anybody do the NSCE exam this year? and how was it?


----------



## GGHG_Cadet (1 Feb 2006)

No I haven't done it yet but I have been prepping for it. I write Phase 1 on February 12 and then Phase 2 on the weekend of March 3-5. The multiple choice test looks really easy and you should at least get 75% on it, if not more.


----------



## ryanmann356 (1 Feb 2006)

I took phase one recently and I found it to be alot easier than I originally thought.  Just read your reference manual and understand everything especially declination, everyone seems to have a hard time with it.  Anyway just download some practice exams and if you can get at least 80% in each category you'll do fine.  If you have problems with stuff just ask your training officer, that helps alot too  good luck!!


----------



## xnazzx (4 Feb 2006)

Yah I just did Phase 1 today.... NB... NB at all.


----------



## mcpl_spunky (13 Feb 2006)

I did phase on it was easy hey xnazzx what region are you


----------



## GGHG_Cadet (13 Feb 2006)

I did Phase 1 yesterday, I was the first one finished in COA, I finished in 15 minutes. It honestly had to be the easiest cadet test I have ever written. I think I got at least a 90%.


----------



## k.lee (14 Feb 2006)

I've completed phase one of NSCE in the COA area just this Sunday.  Studied all Saturday for it.  I've been informed of my results from my CO, and I'm content in saying that I've sucessfully passed.  It's quite a simple exam, and basically requires general cadet knowledge, experience and common sence to pass.  If you do want a bit more than a passing mark though, then you'll actually need to study.  I'm gonna keep studying hard with hopes of acceptance into the para course.


----------



## gt102 (17 Feb 2006)

Hooolllly shazbot boys and girls!

My training officer just got back from a temp. personal leave and has just informed us that we are off to _NSCE TOMORROW AT 7AM!_

So, juuuust to clear things up, phase one is the written and pt test?


----------



## xnazzx (17 Feb 2006)

well for my corps.

Phase 1 is just the written

Phase 2, is map and compass, knots, pt test so on...


----------



## ouyin2000 (19 Feb 2006)

xnazzx said:
			
		

> well for my corps.
> 
> Phase 1 is just the written
> 
> Phase 2, is map and compass, knots, pt test so on...


Thats the standard across Canada...


----------



## SEDieter (20 Feb 2006)

Phase I for Eastern Ontario Area is being written this week.


----------



## k.lee (20 Feb 2006)

Phase One for COA consisted of both the written and the ACFT.

However, it appears that if you failed the ACFT at Phase One, you're given the chance to re-do it.  However, I believe that if you fail it the first time, you won't be able to apply for any Advanced Training courses.


----------



## ouyin2000 (20 Feb 2006)

k.lee said:
			
		

> Phase One for COA consisted of both the written and the ACFT.
> 
> However, it appears that if you failed the ACFT at Phase One, you're given the chance to re-do it.  However, I believe that if you fail it the first time, you won't be able to apply for any Advanced Training courses.


I stand corrected... :-X :-[


----------



## c.jacob (20 Feb 2006)

When I did it in 2002 we had the ACFT in phase one. However if you missed it with a doctors note you were allowed to do the re-test on phase 2.  Without a doctors note you weren't allowed a re-test.  But it may have changed since then.


----------



## ryanmann356 (24 Feb 2006)

k.lee said:
			
		

> Phase One for COA consisted of both the written and the ACFT.
> 
> However, it appears that if you failed the ACFT at Phase One, you're given the chance to re-do it.  However, I believe that if you fail it the first time, you won't be able to apply for any Advanced Training courses.



You take the PT test during phase 2.  If you fail it you get a retest.  If you fail that you fail NSCE.  We have been told that your selection for an exchange or advanced training (para) heavily depends on your score on the PT test.  Apparently in some cases, cadets who have a lower score on the written and a high score on the PT test get a better chance of getting selected for an exchange.  So we've been told.
I may be wrong


----------



## xnazzx (26 Feb 2006)

NSCE'd = me. yey.


----------



## Pea (26 Feb 2006)

There was something similar to this that bothered me as a cadet. When all testing is said and done, they would rate us provincially on a top 10 scale to choose exchanges from. However, I believe it was not done correctly. This is all how it was explained to me by my CO at the time.

Say the top 10 scoring cadets in Alberta were female. You would think they would get the 10 spots on exchange right? Well, that is not how it was. The top 5 females would get the exchange and then the next 5 males in the province would get the other spots. (or vice versa) How can anyone say this is justified? I don't care what sex you are, it should be the top scoring cadets that get the exchange. (keep in mind this is what was explained to me, so if this is all a crock, let me know..In fact I would be happy if i was wrong)

Another thing on exchanges. I know not everyone will agree with me here. When a cadet fails NSCE they are able to go back the next year to retry. That is fine with me. What I don't agree with is that they are able to qualify for an exchange on a second try at NSCE. Part of what makes NSCE challenging is that you are not quite sure what to expect, and can be quite nervous. (working under pressure would be a good term) However, when you have already gone through the process once and know what it is like, I feel you have an advantage over the cadets who are there for their first time. My biggest reason for not allowing these cadets to qualify for exchange is that they are on their second try at NSCE. If I passed NSCE my first year, but did not qualify for an exchange, do I get to go back the next year and try again? No I do not. So why should someone that failed get that chance?

Just a thought..

Just thought I would add that I am not some bitter ex cadet who is mad they didn't get an exchange. I passed my first year, and placed in the top ten for my province.


----------



## C/WO_Q-Ball (28 Feb 2006)

7 of the 8 cadets from our corp that wrote phase 1 passed, but quite a few of those people REALLY need to work on phase 2 material.  Phase 2 is what gets most people, why?  MAP AND COMPASS!!!  I wrote NSCE last year and I had to re-write two parts of my M&C practical:

1. magnetic dec: I picked the wrong year on the map
2. distance along a route: I measured from the "notches", rather than 0

Remember:
 - every assessor is different with regards to classroom and drill; follow the formula, and you'll do fine
 - GIV'R on the ACFT if you want that exchange; the good ones require gold (Wales, Germany, Scotland)
 - 1 improper knot combined with a stupid mistake in M&C is the killer for 9/10 candidates; double-check your work and be sure of your answer, cuz the assessors will give you one of those "is that your final answer" remarks.
 - You can fail all of your knots, or give all the wrong answers in M&C, and still re-write and pass, but if you screw up in more than one area = INSTANT FAIL

I'll be staffing NSCE - Albert Head (March 3-5), good luck to everyone.

Hey, Forbes, howzit going?  Haven't seen you since staff:
_I wanna be a chairborne ranger
I wanna life of pens and paper
HQ '05!_


----------



## xnazzx (2 Mar 2006)

k.lee my region is Montreal (MTL)

Yeah, we had 6 cadets writing phase 1; 5 of us past. Then we had Phase 2, and 4 of us passed.

Like you said map and compass is the hardest one, and the most stressfull. The trick is to go over with it with fellow cadets before the exam. TRIPLE CHECK ALL YOUR ANSWERS.

Theres are some NSCE pictures of my cadet corps site

http://2806cc.com


----------



## Cpl.Banks (16 Mar 2006)

I wrote my phase one 3 weeks ago...got the results a few days ago. I scored pretty good, 87%, my phase 2 is comming up on the weekend of the 25th anybody else from the EOA going? Give a shout out.


----------



## 3RCR_Jones (6 Apr 2006)

Passed NSCE the weekend of the 26,  it was pretty easy, the map and compass got alot of people, Make sure u really can measure a route


----------



## lovinghockey2 (16 Apr 2006)

NSCE was so slack this year compaired to previous years. I went, and passed! Whoot. They teach you the things before you go into the test. I had trouble with my aw crap, I forget what its called... left over right, right over left knot. And they taught it to me, so I passed.


----------



## Burrows (16 Apr 2006)

Reef knot.


----------



## lovinghockey2 (16 Apr 2006)

Sorry, my previous entry I was sort of inturupted.

NSCE was extremly slack, says my RSM. We were taught everything before going into the exam. My core, we have this winter indoc, and all the NSCE kids from the regiment, go to Borden, and we get taught everything. We just sort of study all together, with an officer. Well, the practise exam, was the exactly the same as the NSCE phase 1 exam. I loved it! I knew all the questions, because it was also my gold star exam the previous year. I was sitting writting the test, and my best friend was sitting beside me. We looked at eachother as we were writting the test, smileing... because we definality ACED it. 

NSCE- I loved being in the hotel, and I loved just seeing everyone from BRAVO 2004. BRUT BRUT

Sgt- ONTARIO REGIMENT 2525


----------



## GGHG_Cadet (16 Apr 2006)

That hotel was pretty good. I hear a few people got hot tubs and jaccuzis in their rooms, it was pretty sweet. If your from 2525 then your RSM(black guy, he is a jumper as well) was my syndicate RSM. 

You did Bravo? Do I know you?


----------



## lovinghockey2 (17 Apr 2006)

GGHG_Cadet said:
			
		

> That hotel was pretty good. I hear a few people got hot tubs and jaccuzis in their rooms, it was pretty sweet. If your from 2525 then your RSM(black guy, he is a jumper as well) was my syndicate RSM.
> 
> You did Bravo? Do I know you?



Yeah, Wilsons my RSM! Hes amazing. Yeah, a buddy of mine got a jaccuzie in his room. You probaly know me... lol who doesnt?? My sister did staff durning BRAVO 2004. I'm McNabney... lol! Yes sirrey bob. Who are you? Well, the question now is... do I know you?? 


McNABNEY


----------



## GGHG_Cadet (17 Apr 2006)

Oh sorry you did Bravo in 2004, I did it in 2005. I missed that. But I know your sister, as my Sgt was going out with her or something like that. I was around Bravo a lot though in 2004 I had two really good friends in Bravo, actually you probably know them- Birkett and Lang.


----------



## lovinghockey2 (18 Apr 2006)

lol, its all good. Yeah, my sister was dating some kid or shall I say staff cadet at Golf or some CL company. Yeah, those names sound familiar. Alrighty then... 

Staff Edit: One or two smileys, not the whole screen, please.


----------



## Buschgirl427 (5 Jun 2007)

NSCE 2007 was really easy I thought. But perhaps all the hardcore studying I did for it helped (yes, I studied for NSCE). The multiple choice was really easy, and as for the phase II, you either knew it when you went there or you didn't. Topped in Manitoba province for NSCE 2007 (and I'm from N. Ontario!) 2nd place also came from my corps...my ONTARIO corps!


----------



## bms (8 Jun 2007)

Don't sweat over NSCE. It is incredibly easy. It usually has the same questions from year to year. So, you need to know everything from the reference book, but if it seems obscure, learn it anyways... There are some obscure stuff on Phase 1.

 I did my NSCE last year, I had a 96 on the written, and 92 overall. 

 My friend from the same corps got an 89 overall.

 This summer, I am headed to Scotland and he is headed to Wales.


----------



## Buschgirl427 (9 Jun 2007)

I actually have to disagree with you there. NSCE is not easy. In almost every province the pass rate is (only!) roughly 50%. This doesn't say to me that the exam is easy. Weather one can keep a clear head while in both phases of the exam, and train physicaly for it, determines the "easiness of it". I had to re-train for the PT, which isn't my favourite thing to do in the middle of january, but it was my DETERMINATION that got me through. The determination of the cadets who take on the NSCE challenge is the key factor in their success. ACE Holland here I come!


----------



## stealthylizard (9 Jun 2007)

Seems like things are still about the same from when I took it back in 1994 (the 2nd intake after the change over from the orginal gold star program).  The smallest little things can mess you up.  All I had dealt with for firearms at the time was the FN, and get to NSCE and we had to test on Enfields.  I was taught to dry fire in a safe direction to ensure the rifle was safe..... did that with the Enfield, and received an automatic fail.  I got my sheepshank knot wrong as well.  I always hated tying knots, lol.  Good to see things are still being kept up.


----------



## bms (9 Jun 2007)

For the past 3 years, the pass rate of the corps has been 100%. And it is almost garenteed to continue this year as well. 13 National Star certified cadets(10 since 3 are aged out), and quite a few are eligible next year.

 The PT test was the easiest part of the whole NSCE IMO. With a Bronze minimum, people can usually manage it. I mean, on of the people who did NSCE with me had some pretty bad back problems and still managed to get through it. Although I did get Gold, I know many people didn't aspire towards it(sadly). Remember, the higher your level on the ACFT, the better your overall grade.

 The Drill lecture is the hardest thing on the entire NSCE. Its because its very formal, and there is really only 1 way to do it. If you don't do it exactly in that forumula, you lose marks, sometimes critical marks. I'd advise people to try and get their hands on a Drill mutual assesment sheet. If you follow that and learn to do your drill lecture according to it, you will get a much higher mark. Work on your voice. Also, remember to ask if there is any questions after each movement, and to demonstrate from different angles.

 The Classroom lecture is about moderate. Try to get your hands on a Classroom mutual assesment sheet. Then use it to figure out a way to get the highest mark from it.

 The map and compass is pretty basic. The elevation and the measuring along a route are the place where a lot of people mess up by not being careful enough.

 Knots are just a skill that needs practicing.

 For the record, all I wanted for NSCE was to pass. I wasn't determined to get a decent mark, it just happened.


----------



## ryanmann356 (17 Jun 2007)

The drill lessons and map and compass aspects of NSCE seem to be the most stressful part of the exam.  The drill lessons can be difficult depending on what lesson you get and for some reason lots of people still have trouble with the M&C, just practice practice practice and write detailed lesson plans!!


----------



## D. Nicholson (18 Jun 2007)

bms said:
			
		

> I'd advise people to try and get their hands on a Drill mutual assesment sheet.



You don't have to try that hard, it's in the NSCE Study Guide which is distributed to Cadet Corps every year across Canada. 

The new (ish) marking format for Drill does not make it difficult to be successful, as long as you teach and confirm the squads correctly. If you don't do that, you're in trouble. Something like 60 marks (a pass) comes from breaking the movement into squads and teaching/confirming each squad independantly.


----------

